# Unboxing and Product Review!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey all! So I did a product review on two aqueon products.
- Aqueon Circulation pump 2400
- algae scrubber medium size

First time doing an unboxing and review. Let me know what you think! 
Thanks!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Great video. Aquarium product unboxings are typically pretty boring as there is not usually alot in the box that requires explaining. But I will say I found your video to be well made and enjoyable !!

Be sure to follow up on how the products are holding up after 6 months.


----------

